
Stock trading is virtually free – why isn’t crypto? - hannibalhorn
https://qz.com/1738595/crypto-trading-fees-remain-high-at-exchanges-coinbase-gemini/
======
aphextim
I think that crypto was just emulating the stock market. Robinhood came out
and forced other stock brokers to do the same with a zero fee otherwise they
would lose too many customers is my take on the article.

>It’s been almost five years since Robinhood debuted zero-fee stock trading,
but the approach has finally cracked the mass market. Charles Schwab cut its
online stock-trading commissions to zero in early October, and the
announcement immediately sent waves throughout the US financial industry.
Schwab’s pronouncement was closely followed by equivalent moves from TD
Ameritrade, E*Trade, and Fidelity, much to the delight of investors.

My guess is after 5 years they were looking to see if they were losing
customers over to robinhood and adjusted their strategy accordingly.

Now if an exchange came out promising literally zero fee or some small amount
that literally only covers operating cost and is 90% or more cheaper than
other exchanges, and people started migrating to said exchange in mass numbers
it would force other exchanges to follow suit or lose customers.

I mean I would rather have 1000 customers paying .01 than trying to keep 100
customers paying .1 per trade. (numbers are just made up)

